# how do you get rid of mildew?



## SE18 (Jun 29, 2013)

yesterday I picked up a Marquette stick, must weigh 300lb; got it for $100

trouble is the smell is bad and I don't want it spreading in the garage.

so I removed the leads, which are maybe 50 feet long and used a wet rag to wipe them down (they were green with slime)

the unit is outside getting a suntan, hoping fresh air and UV help

tonight a plastic tarp will go around it in case it rains

Is there anything else to do?

(I have to wire a new outlet b/c my 220v outlet needs a 50Amp circuit, so I can't tell you how it runs yet)


----------



## SE18 (Jun 29, 2013)

sun seems to be doing the trick; hotter than dickens here

like I answered my own question here, LOL


----------



## valleyboy101 (Jun 29, 2013)

SE18,
Please pardon my ignorance (hopefully there are others)  but what is a Marquette stick and what is it used for?  Maybe I need one and didn't even know it.
Michael


----------



## SE18 (Jun 29, 2013)

AC ARC Welder
Marquette Model 350BB


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 29, 2013)

The sunshine will help. A 50/50 mix of bleach and water will help cut the smell, and act as a preventative.


----------



## jack3140 (Jun 30, 2013)

the only way to get rid of mildew is VENTILATION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU HAVE TO ET RID OF THE MOISTURE IN THE AIR ! either you ventilate or install a dehumidifier big enough to do the job    .good luck


----------



## Alan Douglas (Jun 30, 2013)

Depending on the type of insulation on the leads, it might not be mildew at all, but the plasticizer leaching out of the plastic.  Clear vinyl (Tygon) is prone to doing this.  You can wipe them with anything that will remove the surface goo.  It will probably come back, but may take a while.  If it's inside the tubing it may be reacting with the copper wire, accounting for the green color.


----------



## SE18 (Jul 1, 2013)

sun and ventilation are helping

I've found it's not the steel parts, rather it's the rubber coating on the wiring and carrying handles. I scrubbed with soap and water

someone mentioned bleach would not be good for rubber

it's much better.

if I can get the screws off I can dust inside

i'm having to rewire circuit panel for 50 Amp and using 6 gauge wire & new outlet


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 1, 2013)

i'm pretty sure rubbing alcohol would be safe for most surfaces .
try to get it above 70% if you can, i try to use the 91% when i can get my hands on it.
just let it vent for a while before trying to fire it up.
 that 91% stuff is really combustible and we don't want to send you to the moon!!


----------



## stupoty (Jul 1, 2013)

jpfabricator said:


> The sunshine will help. A 50/50 mix of bleach and water will help cut the smell, and act as a preventative.



Ive found bleach effective on various different kinds of mould and it definitely changes the smell to a different one 

Stuart

ps haddnt read the fact that it was mostly the rubber etc. i use isopropyl alcohol for cleaning lots of plastics and rubber , its my goto cleaner for lots of things , i havnt tried it on mould but its cleaning power is good, also its good for electronics, ive washed pcbs that have had cola spilt on them and so long as you leave it to evaporate everything happy so you could cleen inside the case if the moulds got inside.


----------

